# Garmin or Lowrance?



## LOUMan (Mar 20, 2007)

I have a Dolphins Super skiff and I am looking to upgrade my current Garmin to a 7" screen with depth finder/GPS combo. Any opinions on which one to get? go!


----------



## Zhunter (Feb 19, 2014)

I'm a garmin guy, just bought a new 547

But don't rule out RayMarine


----------



## MariettaMike (Jun 14, 2012)

> I have a Dolphins Super skiff and I am looking to upgrade my current Garmin to a 7" screen with depth finder/GPS combo. Any opinions on which one to get? go!


I just took a 5" Lowrance off of the center console my Dolphin that just fit between the Ritchie compass and the left side without over hanging. The right side was out because it would interfere with the throttle. I'm guessing you don't have a compass on top of your console if you're considering 7" screens.

If you are buying me a new one I'll take the Garmin echoMap 50s. However if the 70s fits on your console, you can get that for you. But IMO the 7" doesn't give you any more information for what is in front of you than the 5".

Garmin GPS is better than Lowrance.
Lowrance depth finder is better than Garmin.


----------



## FlyFisherK (Jan 27, 2012)

I agree with mike. If you use the unit mainly for charts then Garmin can't be beat but if you use more sounder then Lowrance is a better option. That new echo from garmin is an awesome machine.


----------



## --AL-- (Nov 28, 2012)

I have Garmin and think the interface and software is clunky and unsophisticated. I'd say the device itself is pretty bulletproof but then again the little sd card slot door is half-broken on mine. Customer support is great if you want to pay long distance. They'll talk to you as long as you want...

And if you put a compass too close to the GPS while it is powered, it will skew the compass reading by several degrees depending on how close it is. If you actually use your compass you wanna move that away.


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

> I have Garmin and think the interface and software is clunky and unsophisticated. I'd say the device itself is pretty bulletproof but then again the little sd card slot door is half-broken on mine. Customer support is great if you want to pay long distance. They'll talk to you as long as you want...
> 
> And if you put a compass too close to the GPS while it is powered, it will skew the compass reading by several degrees depending on how close it is. If you actually use your compass you wanna move that away.


Why would you need a compass if you have GPS?


----------



## PLANKTON7 (Jun 14, 2011)

simrad nss7 evo 2


----------



## Zhunter (Feb 19, 2014)

> Why would you need a compass if you have GPS?


Only a fool goes into wilderness areas (10,000 Islands or Everglades) without a compass.

Powered navigational devices sometimes lose power


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

True
but I think he was being sarcastic

I've never fished 10,000 islands or been lost there for that matter but I would expect the only help you get from a compass would be a general bearing, which you could easily get by seeing where the sun is in the sky Indian style


----------



## Zhunter (Feb 19, 2014)

If it was humor I missed it and apologize


----------



## cutrunner (Jun 8, 2010)

No worries


----------



## iMacattack (Dec 11, 2006)

*[movedhere] General Discussion [move by] iMacattack.*


----------



## shiprock8 (Sep 23, 2013)

> > Why would you need a compass if you have GPS?
> 
> 
> Only a fool goes into wilderness areas (10,000 Islands or Everglades) without a compass.
> ...


Not being sarcastic, only because I did not think of it. Ha!

A small hand compass like you would have hiking, would suffice. Keep it in your 'possibles' bag. You also should have a cell phone with full battery and a compass app. There is no real reason to have a traditional compass on a modern skiff, or kayak. That being said..., if you have the room or already have one then great!


----------



## swampman (May 9, 2013)

Garmin Echo Maps 70s. Love it!


----------

